# 태양 + 용, traditional seal?



## dragongal

Hi everyone,

I am pretty new to Korean, but I do know that 용=dragon and 태양=sun. However, I'm not sure if my attempt to combine these two words to make a traditional seal/stamp was successful? I entered it into a program as 용태양 and the program produced this image:


I would just like to make sure it's correct before using it! I considered using my name directly (겔시=Kelsey?) but it looks like the program would turn that into 시겔.......? My last name means "dragon" so I am trying to incorporate that into the seal somehow... maybe 용겔시?

Confused and seeking input. Any helpful information or ideas VERY appreciated!


----------



## Rance

It seems like the program uses the writing style of going from right to left.
That's why you get the results like 시겔 as well as 태양용(from jpg file).
Modern Korean language has adopted the Western writing style of going from left to right.
You want to take this into consideration when you use that program.

Now to comment on your choices:

- 용겔시: 켈시 is closer to what Kelsey sounds like than 겔시. 용겔시 also sounds like 용각시, dragon's bride, and that might be one reason why it sounds bit hilarious to me.
If the purpose of seal is somewhat humorous, this may be actually a good choice, but I'd avoid if you meant for serious business like what 인감도장 is used for.

- 용켈시: Sounds better/more correct than 용겔시. Not an easy word to pronounce, but this may not matter since none really bothers to read a seal aloud.

- 용태양: Not a bad choice, but it sounds very masculine. 龍(용), 太(태), 陽(양). None of these hanja are popular for a girl's name, so it may be easily mistaken for a man.
If you are a woman, I would not recommend it.


----------



## jakartaman

Korean names almost always have three syllables as you'd probably know already--for example, 홍길동. 

The first syllable(홍) is the person's last or family name. The other two(길동) make up his/her first name.

When we go to America, we introduce ourselvels as 길동 홍 to comply with the word order of an English name.

The stamp program seems to have taken 용 as the last name and 태양 as the first and put them in the order of an English name (태양 용). 

So 켈시 용(or 켈씨 용) sounds fine. If you have one syllable name such as Pitt, using 핏 would be fine as well in place of 용.

Some of alphabet letters are one syllable in Korean--for example, B(비), C(씨), D(디) so you might also consider using the first letter of your last name.


----------



## dragongal

Thank you both so much! Very helpful and exactly what I needed


----------

